# The Tether a Paranormal Action Adventure Novel



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether: None Good by Nick Davis - A Gritty Paranormal Action Adventure that starts all Stephen King, and ends all James Patterson... The fight for reality begins in Baltimore...

Sarah is a troubled student at a Baltimore private school. Through a series of nightmarish events she becomes the reluctant Keeper of a device called the Tether; that allows her to control an Angelic being called Paul and to cast will powered enchantments called Indices. As she races to uncover answers to the Tether's secrets, dark forces give chase to claim the device and Sarah for themselves...

The Tether: None Good deals with Sarah's discovery of the Tether, and chronicles her journey through her first night as the Tethers Keeper. Sinister forces try to track her down to claim her and the device for themselves. She is aided in this journey by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper. Together with CT they race against the darkness as Sarah discovers the powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul.

Set against the real back drop of Baltimore city this dark urban fantasy by Nick Davis. The novel follows Sarah through a helter-skelter one night journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unnatural creatures stalking its shadows. .

The Tether: None Good is available in multi-eBook formats at Smashwords at 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20156.

The Tether: None Good is available in Kindle eBook format at 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Tether-ebook/dp/B003B669N2

The Tether: None Good is available for traditionalists in Printed Book format at
http://www.the-tether.com

You can check out Accept One, the second book in this Paranormal Action Adventure Saga on the Kindle at
For US - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GEB7VW/
For UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Accept-One-Book-Two-Tether/dp/B004GEB7VW/

About the Author
Nick Davis is an Englishman currently living on the East Coast of the USA not too far removed from Charm City (aka Baltimore). He is a former White Dwarf feature writer, now freelance content creator and fully employed Web Designer. He is married to a very patient Irish American lady and has four children. When Nick is not working, running errands, playing with his kids or burrowing through an ever growing list of ongoing house 'projects'. He can be found plodding away on a keyboard exploring the worlds of his imagination that takes our reality and twists it around just a couple of degrees...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first posts!

I've added an image link, above, to your book post.  As you've done, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! You will probably want to bookmark your thread so that you can find it again.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Grabbed a sample...sounds like something I'd like.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, I hope you like, let me know your thoughts


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

It may be awhile before I get to it, but I'll let you know.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I welcome all types of feedback at any time, thank you checking out me work


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

Gentler reminder. . .we do ask that authors not bump their book threads more often than once per week. Please don't post here again before the 19th unless in response to a reader comment or question.

Thanks,

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay I understand, however were do I post developments, updates, ideas, and generally cool things that are happening with The Tether series?


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Good news, The Tether None Good is a featured novel over on The indie Spotlight, go check out the interview and sample passage from my dark urban fantasy novel leave a comment too 

Check it out here - http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=1485


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A friend of mine who is an avid Twilight fangirl just read The Tether and called Sarah the anti-bella... I like to think thats a good thing


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey, did you know you can make money off my hard work?

Take a stake in my work, and earn yourself some of that green stuff for yourself. Join the Smashwords Affiliate program and promote The Tether None Good a dark urban paranormal fantasy on your blog, in your email, in your signature, where ever on the Internet you call your home and when people buy from you link you get a third of the sale!!!

Not bad, eh?

Click the URL below to sign yourself up and get started.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20156?ref=altworld

Use the Synopsis below if you looking for more promo materials

The Tether None Good by Nick Davis

Sarah is a troubled student at a Baltimore private school. Through a series of nightmarish events she becomes the reluctant Keeper of a device called the Tether; that allows her to control an Angelic being called Paul and to cast will powered enchantments called Indices. As she races to uncover answers to the Tether's secrets, dark forces give chase to claim the device and Sarah for themselves...

The Tether None Good deals with Sarah's discovery of the Tether, and chronicles her journey through her first night as the Tethers Keeper. Sinister forces try to track her down to claim her and the device for themselves. She is aided in this journey by C.T., the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper. Together with C.T. they race against the darkness as Sarah discovers the powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul.

Set against the real back drop of Baltimore city this dark urban fantasy by Nick Davis. The novel follows Sarah through a helter-skelter one night journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unnatural creatures stalking its shadows.

About the Author
Nick Davis is an Englishman currently living on the East Coast of the USA not too far removed from Charm City (aka Baltimore). He is a former White Dwarf feature writer, now freelance content creator and fully employed Web Designer. He is married to a very patient Irish American lady and has four children. When Nick is not working, running errands, playing with his kids or burrowing through an ever growing list of ongoing house 'projects'. He can be found plodding away on a keyboard exploring the worlds of his imagination that takes our reality and twists it around just a couple of degrees... .

This is a chase novel set upon a dark urban fantasy. It will appeal to mainstream fantasy readers, paranormal enthusiasts, and contains enough horror to draw in that audience too. The frantic pace of None Good makes for a good paced read and although it stands alone as a novel, I have an outline for a potential sequel that explores the world and relationships Sarah has stumbled into further. Now go and make some money out of me!!!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Couple pieces of interesting news to share about The Tether

First off new cover!!!









And after sending out over 50 Query letters, I finally got a reply back today from a Publisher who wants to see the entire manuscript. A small step, but a good one none the less...


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes you read that right...

I will be at the Baltimore Comic Con next Saturday August 28th 2010 doing my first book signing!!! Come on over and join me for a chat, get your copy of The Tether signed and enjoy the insanity of the East Coast's Second Biggest Comic Book convention.

And the second piece of cool news...

My website has been completely been redesigned, and is fully interactive with a rolling blog, and view into my world. Come and check it out at http://www.alt-world.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(Please do not start a new thread if you already have one for a given book. . .I've merged your latest post with your previous thread.  If you have not done so, set a browser bookmark so you can find it again.)


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,
Been a while since I last updated the news here about The Tether, my dark urban fantasy novel, and I have a bunch of news about my book... So hang on tight and here we go...

1. Book Signing - Saturday September 25th 12- 4pm at Chuck's Comics located at 530 Eastern Blvd, Essex MD 21221 I will be hosting a book signing for The Tether, come and join me to talk about the writing process, what is coming next and of course to pick up your signed copy of The Tether.

2. New Website - Alt-world my home on the internet has been updated with a whole new look. Now more interactive with daily blogs, pictures, tweets, Tri-weekly webcomic and great door way into exploring the universe that The Tether inhabits. Check it out at http://www.alt-world.com

3. Screenplay Development - The Tether is now being developed into a screenplay by AEN Entertainment, look out for more news on this as it is developed. Could the silver screen be in this novels (and Authors) future?

4. Graphic Novel - Rumors abound that The Tether universe will start having a graphic supplement exploring the universe and the novels side characters further. Watch out for new images, glimpses at work in progress and news about this as it happens... And it is going to happen.

5. Exclusive Extract - Work continues on part two of The Tether I'm now rolling through the second draft and have posted an exclusive extract the first 1000 words from the first chapter of The Tether Part Two on my http://www.alt-world.com blog. More Extracts will follow.

6. Apple iBookstore - The Tether is available in eBook format for the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/The-Tether-ebook/dp/B003B669N2, and through Smashwords for other eBook Reading devices athttp://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20156. I',m happy to announce that The Tether is also available in the Apple iBookstore for the iPad and iPhone.

7. Kindle Joy - Don't forget The Tether, a dark urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore is also available for your Kindle devices. Come and join the adventure today at http://www.amazon.com/The-Tether-ebook/dp/B003B669N2

Thank you for listening
Domo Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether: None Good - A Paranormal Action Adventure is now been reformated for a much cleaner read on the Kindle, and other eBook devices. Check out this book today (use the URL's in the first post) and pick it up in preparation for it's sequel Accept One slated to be released in mid-December  
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that The Tether Paranormal Action Adventure Series now has its own group up on Facebook. Join up and get the inside track on news, sneak peak excerpts, events and other cool stuff that is going to be hitting the The Tether universe very, very soon... The full URL is below, click it to visit the group.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_168417019835926&ap=1

Hope to see you all there 
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

altworld said:


> I'm happy to announce that The Tether Paranormal Action Adventure Series now has its own group up on Facebook. Join up and get the inside track on news, sneak peak excerpts, events and other cool stuff that is going to be hitting the The Tether universe very, very soon... The full URL is below, click it to visit the group.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_168417019835926&ap=1
> 
> ...


Very cool, Nick, I'll be checking that out!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Coolbeans, I look forward to seeing you over there... Just added another exclusive excerpt from the second book Accept One on there two. Hope you check it out.
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether: None Good now includes a sneak peek chapter of the second book Accept One across all eBook formats, find out what happens next in this paranormal action adventure series.
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

page99test.com has an excerpt from page99 of The Tether: None Good up on its website, go check it out and leave a rating. Work on the second book is progressing nicely and I've joined the National Novel Writers Month website to help boost my word counts. Thank you all for your support and enjoy.
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether: None Good has been reviewed by RetroScreamers.com - Here is a quote from the review.

"Is it a religious book? I would say it's as close to a religious book as the third Indiana Jones movie would be. "

Sums up the book, read the entire review at my website at http://www.alt-world.com
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Now working through the closing acts for book two of The Tether, things are heating up and I hope to land this novel and get it out before Mid-December. Look out for it coming to a Kindle and other reading devices very, very soon!

Artwork on The Tether Fabula project is coming along, and the character roughs look amazing. Check out the Fabula Gallery over on my website at http://www.alt-world.com

Plus I am opening four pages of The Tether novel to fan art submission, send in your take of the The Tether world and see your artwork in print for details click here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=1312

Always busy, thank you all for your support.
Arigato,
Nick


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

4am this morning I remembered why I hate Black Friday sales when three insane women about clawed my arm off for a product I was just walking past, and they were in a frenzy too... I honestly thought I was going to be attacked for daring to stand by this. If door buster illicit this sort of response in people to commit assault then perhaps the whole policy should be rethought.

Anyway, I saw lots of Kindles on sale at these events, largely ignored by the idiotic must get last years TV parade. So this would be a great time to pick one up and check out my paranormal action adventure, The Tether None Good... Go on, check it out  
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

November is done, NaNoWriMo helped me complete the full first draft for Accept One the second book in The Tether series and I've finally played Halo Reach for the first time last night  

Not much other Tether news, got a new rough for Christian from my illustrator that chilled me down to my bones, and we start work on comic pages really soon now. Had an idea for a awesome book trailer, but I need a Sarah look a like, a roof top and a little luck in doing the visual right. Maybe sometime soon...

Anyway Christmas is a coming, and if you have a loved one that is into action adventure novels I recommend The Tether to them. Yes it is Paranormal based, but the action in it comes thick and very, very fast 
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Boyahhh! Spent the week on enforced rest from writing and played Halo Reach and ODST. Now I am very proficent in the use of magnum pistol and one shot rifle, important skills to have when you return to editing a manuscript...  

A little news for you all, Accept One the second book in the Tether series is due for eBook release in about 25 days time, so watch out for the announcement! So now is a great time to explore the world of the Tether by picking up the first book None Good, a paranormal action adventure.

Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool beans!!! Accept One, Book Two in The Tether series is less than 20 days away from its eBook release on the Kindle, Nook and other fine eReading devices. 

If you are a fan of Paranormal action adventures now is a great time to jump into The Tether universe, come and check it out by picking up None Good, the first book in the Tether saga and sets the stage for a none-stop action paranormal romp. Or as one reviewer put it 'Hollywood Blockbuster' feel to it.

And I like that review a lot  

Now go and check out The Tether None Good
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I want to wish every one of my readers and everyone else on the Kindleboards a very Merry Christmas, a Happy Holiday and all the best for the new year.
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

Intrigued by the premise of your novel, Nick. Good luck!

Must also point out that when I stopped by here, it says this post has been read 666 times. 

Yikes...


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

cherylktardif said:


> Intrigued by the premise of your novel, Nick. Good luck!
> 
> Must also point out that when I stopped by here, it says this post has been read 666 times.
> 
> Yikes...


Now there was a screen shot I would of loved to have taken, sitting at 678 now...

Happy Holidays Everybody 
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Here we are at the end of the year, and as I look back I am amazed at the progress I've made and all the Readers that are following the The Tether series now  Thank you very much, and I wish you all a very, very Happy New Year, New Adventures and New Dreams.

Happy New Year Everybody.
Arigato,
Nick D


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Still recovering from my Birthday here  

But, I wanted to let you all know that book two of the Tether Saga, Accept One is now released for the Kindle. So now is a great time to pick up The Tether and start reading this dark paranormal action adventure.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I was kind of hoping I was going to be able to post some wonderful news about the printed copy of the second book of the Tether, Accept One being released in the next couple of weeks, but... We hit a bit of a bugbear... 

Check out my full blog entry about the large problem I discover over at my blog at http://www.alt-world.com

Don't worry though, you can still pick up a printed copy of The Tether direct from my website 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, about 5 days ago I received the proof copy and found out it has been printed on the wrong size paper, check out my blog on this over at http://www.alt-world.com

Right now after some cover shenanigans everything is back on track, and soon I will be in receipt of the printed proof. Which once approved I will be holding phyisical printed copies of this book in my hand.

Until then, you can pick up Accept One in your favorite ebook format, and thank you again 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Lazy weekend ahead, and a great time to start a non-stop paranormal action adventure. Download it to your Kindle or eReader device and find out what happens to Angels on the streets of Baltimore city.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

On Thursday a huge box of books, that are the printed edition of Accept One, the second book in the Tether saga dropped on my doorstep. It is always pretty awesome to see your words in print, this time around the novels are extra special with fan gallery, and huge list of acknowledgements.

Now, are intrigued to learn how The Tether Saga started? The first book The Tether None Good is still available as an eBook for all eReader devices (just follow the links at the start of this topic or in my signiature), or as a traditional printed novel. Find out how Sarah got hold of The Tether and what happened next.

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Been a bit of weird week for me, but I am happy to announce I will attending a book signing for the Accept One, Book two of the Tether Saga at Chucks Comics on February 19th at 12pm :afro:

To learn more about Chucks Comics go here - http://www.chuckscomics.com

To learn more about The Tether Saga go here - http://www.the-tether.com

Hope to see you there 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Not much going on with The Tether None Good at the moment, I am busy with my artist working on the graphic novel version of the book and bending my thoughts towards the third installment of this saga.

But...

I do bring news of a book signing for Accept One, part two of the Tether Saga taking place this Saturday from Noon to 2pm at Chucks comics, in Essex (East Baltimore) Maryland. Come and met me in person, get your Tether novels signed, browse artwork inspired by the novels and pick up some comic books while you are at it.

You can find out more about Chucks Comics by visiting their website at http://www.chuckscomics.com

For more information about the Tether saga check out my website at http://www.the-tether.com

If you cannot make the event you can purchase a traditional print novel from my website and it will come signed by me, or if you just want to read it on your eReader device check out the links at the start of this topic, or the links on The Tether website. Thank you for supporting this indie author and enjoy this three day weekend. :afro:
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The weekend is here and its a great time to pick something up new to read. So why don't you give The Tether, the first book in the Tether Saga a chance. If you like action novels, and the Paranormal you will love this book set on the streets of Baltimore city.

Check it out by clicking the links at the top of the topic.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did something crazy today and asked Charlie Sheen to endorse the Tether Saga, a book all about #winning and summoning the #tigerblood. After all give the man his due, beating addiction is 100% about attitude, the rest is biological as it flushes from your system.

Anyway wehave a nice weekend a coming here, and its a great time to chill and read your favorite paranormal action saga. I whope you all choose the Tether Saga, its an unexpected adventure into a world that will haunt your dreams. Check it out by clicking the links in my signature below.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Good News!!! Inspired by Read an EBook Week I've decided to drop the price of the first book of the Tether Saga for a limited time. The Tether, the first book in the Tether Saga will be available in eBook form only for the eReader device of your choice, for $0.99

You can pick up the start of this break out Paranormal Action Adventure series for the Kindle, Nook, Kobo, Sony and other eReader device at this bargain price (Approx 70% off normal price) for a limited time only.

The Tether introduces you to Sarah Taylor, a troubled teenage girl attending a Baltimore Private School. Through a series of nightmare events becomes the reluctant Keeper of a device called a Tether; that allows her to control an Angelic being called Paul and connects her to the mysterious source allowing her to cast will powered enchantments called indices. As she races for answers to the Tether dark forces give chase to claim the device and Sarah for themselves…

Check out The Tether for your eReader device at the bargain price of $0.99 by the links at the top of this topic, or in my signature below.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Its the start of Supermoon!!!!  

Before the world ends tonight, pick up The Tether, book one of the breakout paranormal action adventure series known as The Tether Saga, it a right riveting read  

This is a Pararnormal adventure that grabs you and doesn't let you go until you get to the last page, a breathless, relentless chase across Baltimore City and its only $0.99    
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I see we all survived the Supermoon  

Looks like we are going to have some crazy weather this weekend. Freakin' snow on Sunday, well at least over here in Baltimore we are look at the return of the white stuff. I mean enough now, its almost April!!!

Still a great time to pick up a non-stop action adventure like The Tether for your eReader device, you can spend the weekend in the grip of a relentless chase across the city of Baltimore for only $0.99

Just click the links my signature or the links in the first post to this topic.

Its a riveting read  
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether, an Action Adventure that starts out Stephen King and ends James Patterson...

Now I know you want to read that   
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_"Hello?" Sarah called out again tapping the phone buttons, "Can anyone hear me?" 
Then Sarah caught a sudden small movement out of the corner of her eyes, and she glimpsed something scuttling quickly across the floor. Instinctively she followed the movement back around the corner of the nurses' station, and saw what at first looked like a bug move across the floor. Kneeling down she got a closer look at what was actually an unusually small crab.

The strange looking creature stopped as if it was taking a good look at her. It was crab shaped with a dark blue coloring to it. The crab had one tiny pincer and one particularly large misshapen claw. Instead of a smooth shell that you would expect to see on most crabs, it shell was covered in small knots and what looked like barnacles. Sarah reached out to it; the crab-like creature scuttled back warding her off with its large claw. 
"What are you?"
The crab-like creature continued to scuttle away from her and disappeared around the corner into the opposite corridor. Fascinated Sarah began to follow it when a familiar musty, obnoxious egg smell hit her nostrils and Sarah stopped her in her tracks suddenly filled with dread. 
"Where have I smelt that before?"
She sniffed again the smell was even stronger, and she could hear a faint scuttling noise. Following the noise and the tracks of the retreating crab creature she turned around the corner and stopped short, her mouth and eyes went wide at the sight waiting for her.

The entire corridor was filled with hundreds of the scuttling crab like creature she saw in the nurses' station. They flowed around the frozen hospital staff like water and all seemed to be moving around aimlessly. Then as one the crab like creatures stopped and Sarah could feel a thousand beady little eyes staring at her. Feeling uneasy she took a step back bouncing off one of the inanimate staff members and lost her footing on the frozen floor and fell heavily on her bottom. The fall sent a sharp pain through her belly, making her groan. The scuttling crab creatures watched her intently and the nearest one started to move towards Sarah. She kicked it away instinctively with her foot and scuttled herself back on her hands. The creature skidded into its fellow before turning to look at her. For a moment there was total silence and then it was broken by the menacing sound of hundreds of pincers clicking. A hissing sound started to rise from the mass of crab creatures. Not wanting to see what would happen next Sarah's feet slid on the floor as she tried to back away from the creatures. Finally finding her feet, she turned and started to run back down the corridor, hearing, rather than saw the malevolent tide of crab creatures start to scuttle after her._

The Tether None Good, a gritty fantasy action adventure straight to your eReader device. Just click on the links in the signature below or the links at the beginning of this thread.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_"I have you Tether." Paul said as they fell together. A popping sound heralded the falling motion gradually being replaced with an upward lift.
"But who has you?" said Sarah confused.
She looked around, and then caught the glimpse of two ethereal looking wings, almost swan like flapping steadily propelling them both back up to the roof top.
"You can fly? You never told me you could fly?" _

The Tether, a fantasy action adventure on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in multi-eReader formats at http://nickjdavis.alt-world.com/?page_id=46

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_...Another creature jumped out in front him, grabbing his leg causing CT to stumble and send them both sliding towards the open hole like a baseball player stealing home base. CT swung his stick around hitting the creature solidly between the eyes before they both fell screaming down the hole and landing in a hard heap at the bottom of it. Untangling himself from the frantic little creature that was clawing at his face CT half crawled, half sobbed, and stumbled toward the entrance to the Lair. His limbs weren't cooperating and the floor kept moving under him. _

The Tether, an urban fantasy action adventure novel set on the streets of Baltimore city available on the Kindle here at
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in multiple eReader formats or print here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_The raven blacked hair guardian stepped back his clothing blackened and burned through to the skin in several places. The exposed skin on his right side was a deep glowing red. 
"Are you okay Tether?" said Paul again. 
Regaining a little of her composure Sarah nodded, "Yes I am okay; are you okay?" 
"Yes Tether," said Paul stopping and looking away in the other direction, "It is coming." 
Sarah eyes went wide, she couldn't run from it now, and she had to hope Paul could stop this creature until dawn broke. She held up the rusty metal sleeve to show Paul. 
"Can you break this?" said Sarah looking furtively over his shoulder, expecting the Dark to reappear any second. 
"Yes Tether, it is nothing but a metal seal, do you wish it broken?" said Paul showing no concern about the approaching creature. 
"Yes I do&#8230;" said Sarah. 
Paul wrapped his hand around the metal sleeve and spoke, "Effergo Iam." _

The Tether, an urban fantasy action adventure novel set on the streets of Baltimore city available on the Kindle at
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in multiple eReader formats or print here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Check out The Tether, a gritty fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore on multiple eReader formats, or sample the first 17 pages here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for a gritty urban fantasy adventure? Then check out The Tether set on the streets of Baltimore city, where High school student Sarah Taylor is running for her life when she accidentally comes across a device of great mystical power.

Check out The Tether in multiple eReader formats here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The End of the World is Nigh!

Okay maybe it isn't but don't you want to read one of the best gritty urban fantasy adventures before shuffling off? Then check out The Tether set on the streets of Baltimore city, where High school student Sarah Taylor is running for her life when she accidentally comes across a device of great mystical power.

Check out The Tether in multiple eReader formats here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Well we all seemed to have survived the Rapture and now have a long weekend a head of us.

Take the time and the weekend to explore The Tether, a fantasy adventure set on the street of Baltimore.

Download it to your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Panting for breath CT scrabbled for the nightstick, pointing the light up to see several more cat-like eyes reflecting down from the ceiling high shelves. Slowly he followed the trail of eyes and saw the pattern of a broken window pane in the skylight above him.
> "Oh this is not going to be good."


The Tether, a fantasy adventure set on the streets of Baltimore city.

Download it to your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Sarah jolted awake, eyes wide and with a scream on her lips; only to see the crystal blue eyes and perfect features of Paul looking back at her.
> "Tether are you okay?"
> Relief flooded through Sarah's body she was no longer pressed against the hard metal surface and sagged forward holding onto Paul, "Wha&#8230; What happened?"


The Tether, a gritty urban fantasy adventure set on the streets of Baltimore city.

Download it to your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The strange looking creature stopped as if it was taking a good look at her. It was crab shaped with a dark blue coloring to it. The crab had one tiny pincer and one particularly large misshapen claw. Instead of a smooth shell that you would expect to see on most crabs, it shell was covered in small knots and what looked like barnacles. Sarah reached out to it; the crab-like creature scuttled back warding her off with its large claw.
> "What are you?" Sarah asked.


The Tether, a gritty urban fantasy adventure set on the streets of Baltimore city.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Demonic? Demons, oh come on now I know you are kidding..." said Sarah.
> "That's what Gramp's believed. I don't think it is as simple as that and I very much doubt it's a Demon straight from the bowels of Hell. But something is out there lurking in the dark and it's after the Tether you are now carrying," said CT plainly.
> "And you're plan is for us to sit here and wait?" said Sarah.


A gritty action fantasy adventure set on the streets of Baltimore city, The Tether introduces Sarah a high school student who though a series of events becomes the keeper of a powerful rosary device called the tether, that allows her to control an Angel like guardian and cast willpower based enchantments. Find out what happens next in this urban fantasy.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The indice spilled out towards the creature hitting it squarely in the face, staggering it back. Sarah her arm totally numb now struggled to hold it in place, and she was finding it hard to breath.
> Zachari recovered and grinned, "You are truly a strong one&#8230;"
> "Bite me&#8230;" said Sarah, "LEDO IS FERREUS IN VULTUS!"


A gritty action fantasy adventure set on the streets of Baltimore city, The Tether introduces Sarah a high school student who though a series of events becomes the keeper of a powerful rosary device called the tether, that allows her to control an Angel like guardian and cast willpower based enchantments. Find out what happens next in this urban fantasy.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Sarah gripped the bat tighter, her mouth suddenly dry she found she couldn't speak and could only nod in mute terror in response to CT's question.
> "Okay..." said CT drawing his dark bladed sword, "On Three..."
> "One..."
> "Two..."
> "THREE!"


Set in Baltimore city... The Tether is a gritty urban fantasy that introduces Sarah a high school student who though a series of events becomes the keeper of a powerful rosary device called the tether, that allows her to control an Angel like guardian and cast willpower based enchantments. Find out what happens next in this urban fantasy.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether is an urban fantasy action novel set in Baltimore.

Meet Sarah, high school student and a typical disenchanted little rich girl; until she is kidnapped and about to be sacrificed by a insane man obsessed with becoming immortal. After a timely, but tragic rescue she becomes the keeper of a powerful ancient device called the Tether. A device that allows her to control an Angel like guardian, and cast will based enchantments. Things get very complicated and dangerous when a powerful demon known as the Dark and a mysterious secret society want this device for themselves. Sarah is faced with tough choices, a new found sense of responsibility, and new allies as she fights for her very soul over one night in a nightmare helter-skelter chase through Baltimore City.

Find out what happens next...

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether is an urban fantasy action novel set in Baltimore.

Meet Sarah, high school student and a typical disenchanted little rich girl; until she is kidnapped and about to be sacrificed by a insane man obsessed with becoming immortal. After a timely, but tragic rescue she becomes the keeper of a powerful ancient device called the Tether. A device that allows her to control an Angel like guardian, and cast will based enchantments. Things get very complicated and dangerous when a powerful demon known as the Dark and a mysterious secret society want this device for themselves. Sarah is faced with tough choices, a new found sense of responsibility, and new allies as she fights for her very soul over one night in a nightmare helter-skelter chase through Baltimore City.

Find out what happens next...

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether the only urban fantasy novel set in Baltimore...

Meet Sarah, high school student and a typical disenchanted little rich girl; until she is kidnapped and about to be sacrificed by a insane man obsessed with becoming immortal. By default she becomes the keeper of a powerful ancient device called the Tether. A device that allows her to control an Angel like guardian, and cast will based enchantments. Things get very complicated and dangerous when a powerful demon known as the Dark and a mysterious secret society want this device for themselves. Sarah is faced with tough choices, a new found sense of responsibility, and new allies as she fights for not just for her very soul, but for reality itself over one night in a nightmare helter-skelter chase through Baltimore City.

Find out what happens next...

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether None Good, the urban fantasy novel set in Baltimore and the breakout prose book of Baltimore Comic con! Find out what all the fuss is about and why this book sold out the first day it was on sale at a Comic Convention; by clicking the links below to download it direct to your eReader.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether an action packed graphic novel in prose form? A novels written in the frenetic pace of a Micheal Bay film? James Patterson meets Stephen King in a prose style that will blow you away? Is this true? Learn more about The Tether, the urban Fantasy novel set in Baltimore here...

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether an action packed graphic novel in prose form set in Baltimore...

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The indice spilled out hitting the Dark squarely in the face, staggering it back. Sarah her arm utterly dead now struggled to hold it in place and she was finding it hard to breath. The creature quickly recovered and grinned, "You are truly a strong one&#8230;"
> "Bite me&#8230;" said Sarah. "LEDO IS FERREUS IN VULTUS!"


The Tether is an action packed novel written in the frenetic pace of a Micheal Bay film. It is James Patterson meets Stephen King in a prose style that will leave you breathless! Learn more about The Tether, the urban fantasy novel set in Baltimore here... And discover a reality not unlike our own, but inhabited with the creatures that really do go bump in the night. Join Sarah as she learns what the Tether is and how it controls her Angelic Guardian Paul.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Just Cats huh?" CT heard Sarah say through the mounting pain in his head. He tried to focus for second and felt his vision swim.
> "Just big fucking Cats with no hair, freaky little gray squishy bodies, huge heads and claw like hands," CT heard Sarah scream at him again. She picked up one of the many creatures limp bodies that must have made it into the lair and shook it at him. "Does this look like a fucking cat to you?"


_A fast paced read that leaves you wanting more!_ - Melissa Smith

The Tether None Good, a non-stop paranormal action novel set in the streets of Baltimore. Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "TEGO TEXI TECTUM PARIES," he repeated the words echoing with an inner strength and a blazing white light surrounded his arm. Then with an audible pop and the sudden smell of ozone the light blasted forward to encase the inside of the bridge and swept over the mass of Scuttlers...


The fight for reality begins in The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The Nurse just stared ahead blankly not moving, Sarah waved her hands in front of the Nurses' face, intrigued she touched the Nurses' skin it was ice cold. Looking past the Nurse and down the corridor Sarah saw other hospital staff, patients and visitors all frozen in place, just like that faded action star on her room's TV, "What is going on here?"


The cracks in reality start to form in The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> By now she had no doubt her father's lawyer would have men looking for her which would get her into even deeper trouble with her father. That thought somehow felt a lot more real and worrying than the dozen or so bloodthirsty little monsters scrabbling at the metal door in front of her, "You know any minute now I'm going to wake up, and this is just going to be a real intense dream."
> "You wish," said CT. "Now, are you ready?"


As work begins on the third and final book of The Tether Saga, take a moment to find out how it all beganm in The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> For a moment there was total silence and then it was broken by the menacing sound of hundreds of pincers clicking and a hissing sound started to rise from the mass of crab creatures. Sarah's feet slid on the floor as she backed away. Finally finding her feet Sarah turned and started to run down the corridor, looking back she saw the malevolent tide of crab creatures start to scuttle after her.


The end is nigh and a disenfranchised girl is the last remaining protector of our reality! The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> CT threw his arms up and braced for the impact, then he fell, something hit him hard and heavy in the back of the knee knocking him down. Looking up he saw Sarah standing over him with a baseball bat in her hands, she swung it catching the creature squarely in the head and knocking it directly into the concrete wall.


The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Carl watched helplessly in the wing mirror as the Lincoln accelerated towards them. The van lurched forward and wobbled dangerously as the Lincoln rammed home. Sarah grinned for a second as she grabbed at the handle fitted behind the front seats. The news that CT was alive and attempting a rescue renewed her hope; now all he had to do was pull it off without killing them all.


The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The entire corridor was filled with hundreds of the scuttling crab like creatures like the one she saw in the nurses' station. They flowed around the frozen hospital staff like water, then as one the crab like creatures stopped and Sarah could feel a thousand beady little eyes staring at her. Feeling uneasy she took a step back bouncing off one of the inanimate staff members, lost her footing on the frozen floor and fell heavily on her bottom. The fall sent a sharp pain through her belly, making her groan. The scuttling crab creatures watched her intently and the nearest one started to move towards Sarah. She kicked it away instinctively with her foot and scuttled herself back on her hands. The creature skidded into its fellow before turning to look at her. For a moment there was total silence and then it was broken by the menacing sound of hundreds of pincers clicking. A hissing sound started to rise from the mass of crabs. Not wanting to see what would happen next Sarah's feet slid on the floor as she tried to back away from the creatures. Finally finding her feet, she turned and started to run back down the corridor with the malevolent tide of crab creatures start to scuttle after her.


The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether Saga takes you on a head long helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed.

The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2

Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The indice spilled out hitting the Dark squarely in the face, staggering it back. Sarah her arm utterly dead now struggled to hold it in place and she was finding it hard to breath. The creature quickly recovered and grinned, "You are truly a strong one&#8230;"
> "Bite me&#8230;" said Sarah. "LEDO IS FERREUS IN VULTUS!"


The Tether is an action packed novel written in the frenetic pace of a Micheal Bay film. It is James Patterson meets Stephen King in a prose style that will leave you breathless! Learn more about The Tether, the urban fantasy novel set in Baltimore here... And discover a reality not unlike our own, but inhabited with the creatures that really do go bump in the night. Join Sarah as she learns what the Tether is and how it controls her Angelic Guardian Paul.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether tips you head long into a helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed.

The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore. Download this novel to your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats, now including Google Books or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether an action packed graphic novel in narrative prose form!
A novel written in the frenetic pace of a Micheal Bay film!
It is James Patterson meets Stephen King in a prose style that will leave you breathless!!!

The Tether is an urban fantasy novel that takes you onto the streets of Baltimore City in mind bending battle for reality.
Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore City, that takes you into a mind bending battle for reality in a not so classic battle of the apathetic, the good and well meaning vs an ancient evil that lurks in the shadows of our understanding.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The fate of our world is the hands of apathetic High School Student...

The Tether a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore City, that takes you into a mind bending battle for reality against an ancient evil that lurks in the shadows of our understanding.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or on the Kobo here - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Tether-None-Good/book-P9e-eGA0SE-F5jvkmlDOtg/page1.html

Or for the Sony eReader here - http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore here - http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

On the streets of Baltimore a darkness is rising that will challenge the very fabric of our reality. A mind bending battle with our only defense a powerful device in the hands of a girl who doesn't want anything to do with it.

The Tether a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore City, choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Tether-None-Good/book-P9e-eGA0SE-F5jvkmlDOtg/page1.html

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11
Arigato,

Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sarah is a troubled teenage girl attending a Baltimore Private School. Through a series of nightmare events becomes the reluctant Keeper of a device called a Tether; that allows her to control an Angelic being called Paul and connects her to the mysterious source allowing her to cast will powered enchantments called indices. As she races for answers to the Tether dark forces give chase to claim the device and Sarah for themselves&#8230;

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or on the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Tether-None-Good/book-P9e-eGA0SE-F5jvkmlDOtg/page1.html

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether tips you head long into a helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed. The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore.

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Tether and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Stephen King meets James Patterson with a sprinkle of Michael Bay action... In a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore...

The Fight for Reality Begins...

The Tether tips you head long into a helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed.

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Tether and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Tether and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-...vis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nic...00000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-...93740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

On the streets of Baltimore a darkness is rising that will challenge the very fabric of our reality. A mind twisting battle begins and our only defense is a powerful device called the Tether which is in the hands of a girl who doesn't want anything to do with it...

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Tired of weepy, vapid paranormal stories about the importance of having a sparkly boyfriend?

Then check out The Tether, a paranormal action adventure that follows Sarah, a very reluctant Keeper of the Tether one of the most powerful artifacts in existence, dragged into an insane world that lies just beneath our reality and has only one night to figure out how to use it or lose her very soul.

Want to know more about Sarah? She is in her last year at an exclusive Baltimore Prep, very much the troublemaker and rebel without any real cause. Until one night her reality is completely shattered and she becomes the Keeper of a mysterious device called The Tether... A device that allows her to cast powerful enchantments and summon an Angelic Guardian, all of which would be pretty cool right? If you weren't being chased by a Demonic Entity who wants to eat your soul, a Secret Society who wants the Tether for themselves and the only person with any answers is the Grandson of the Original Keeper of the Tether that gave it to you on his death!

This is Sarah's life now... Trapped in a mind twisting battle for the very fabric of our reality, as the new Keeper of the Tether is is our only defense against the dark, and she doesn't want anything to do with it...

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The only thing that sparkles in this paranormal action adventure is the Heroine...

Met Sarah, a very reluctant Keeper of the Tether one of the most powerful artifacts in existence, dragged into an insane world that lies just beneath our reality and has only one night to figure out how to use it or lose her very soul.

Want to know more about Sarah? Well she is in her last year at an exclusive Baltimore Prep, very much the troublemaker and rebel without any real cause. Until one night her reality is completely shattered and she becomes the Keeper of a mysterious device called The Tether... A device that allows her to cast powerful enchantments and summon an Angelic Guardian, all of which would be pretty cool right? If you weren't being chased by a Demonic Entity who wants to eat your soul, a Secret Society who wants the Tether for themselves and the only person with any answers is the Grandson of the Original Keeper of the Tether that gave it to you on his death!

This is Sarah's life now... Trapped in a mind twisting battle for the very fabric of our reality, as the new Keeper of the Tether is is our only defense against the dark, and she doesn't want anything to do with it...

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Stephen King meets James Patterson with a sprinkle of Michael Bay action... In a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore...

The Fight for Reality Begins...

The Tether tips you head long into a helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed.

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Tether and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether tips you head long into a helter-skelter nightmare journey into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows. As Sarah tries to figure out what the Tether and Paul really are. She is aided by CT, the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper, along the way Sarah discovers the amazing powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul. All around her, demonic figures and shadowy organizations line up to take the Tether from her, or try to control her directly and Sarah starts to learns the line between, friend and foe, good and evil is very blurred indeed. The Tether, a paranormal action adventure novel set in Baltimore.

The Tether a dark fantasy action adventure set on the streets of Baltimore City. Available in print at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of The Tether and my other works, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Download The Tether to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or for the Sony eReader here at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323

Also please check out our new look Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The fate of our world is the hands of apathetic High School Student...

The Tether a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore City, that takes you into a mind bending battle for reality against an ancient evil that lurks in the shadows of our understanding.

Download it to your Kindle in the US here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B669N2
Or in the UK here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Germany here - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003B669N2
Or in France here - https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Italy here - https://www.amazon.it/dp/B003B669N2
Or in Spain here - https://www.amazon.es/dp/B003B669N2

Available on the Nook here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tether-none-good-nick-davis/1026783257

Or on the Kobo here - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Tether-None-Good/book-P9e-eGA0SE-F5jvkmlDOtg/page1.html

Or for the Sony eReader here - http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/the-tether/_/R-400000000000000275354

Or in the Apple iBookstore here - http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tether-none-good/id393740864?mt=11

Or choose one of the multiple eReader formats or print copy here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2323


----------

